# Your Being Booted Off Your Land This Month



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

The land-use orders by Ms. Humphries before the NRC this month , will put in wording that you have to have permission to be on your own land in some areas of the state ( state land owned by the people ).

http://www.gaylordheraldtimes.com/a...scussion/1e6cb4c4e9f2bd7fad181ebc1c74b663.prt

# 7 is a killer, "a person who
does not have authorization from the department shall not enter upon state land "

If you hunt with dogs , bear hunting , upland game , or for duck hunting. Don't read number six, if you have food in your stomach.

#6 "a person shall not possess a dog or allow a dog to enter land or water area of a state own shoreline"

Name your anti-hunting group, they would all be proud.

The lunatics are running the asylum.


----------



## johnsn5 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. A very scary article. I'll be calling my state rep tomorrow, and I hope all who read this also call. Our freedoms are quickly disappearing right before our eyes. It seems we live in a free country as long as you do exactly what your told. :rant:


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of Becky Humpheries (putting it nicely). But, I noticed Rory didn't actually quote the land use orders. Why exactly is that?


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

What didn't he quote , an old directors directive , or perhaps new language. 
This is an individual who's been speaking with with the higher echelon of the department for months according to their web site , no doubt there's a lot more alarming stuff going on then this article in the paper. You might be able to ask him personally on Saturday when he's on the radio out of Escanaba. It's on the web at .


http://www.radioresultsnetwork.com/wcht/

I don't believe they stream for that radio station except for during Mr. Moore's program.

I found this on the net.

http://www.theoutspokensportsman.net/index.htm

I see they have a toll free number , thats always nice. I don't think there are any " Live " call in programs in this state about the outdoors.

Wow , do they have a spicy message board.

http://www.theoutspokensportsman.net/bureaucraticbsforum.htm?forumID=1948414&page=1

I read in the last week that there is NOW 75 Million dollars that Mr. Mattson has found that is unaccounted for in the DNR , and the DNR financial department can't explain where the money went.

Thats a lot more then the 10 Million that was " Found " in late 2007.

I found this at the Delta County Conservation District. 

http://www.deltacd.org/get-involved.aspx

An email address when I Googled the soil conservation District.

http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7-125-1567_1599_34597-71600--,00.html#Delta


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Say Lang49 , did you get a chance to read this pile of propaganda.

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--185942--,00.html

Anyone who has seen documentaries from Yellowstone about snowmobilers, know that the elk are not alarmed by snowmobilers.

Here the lie " Big Wild " it is used again , Ms. Koch has to use the words "closing roads" to achieve big wild.

Now here's the statements to Ms. Koch , you don't have to be Einstein to figure it out.

[SIZE=-1]" The purpose for restricting snowmobile use is to protect the wild character of the PRC,"

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]"We very much want to protect the solitude of the elk herd and other wildlife in this area of the state known as 'The Big Wild.'"

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]""people's activities, their distribution, numbers and effects that result must be controlled."

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]"It is important to the many people who sent us public comments on the PRC's Concept of Management that activities in this special place have low impact and leave a minimal footprint,"


[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]"As natural resource managers, we are also concerned about sustaining wildlife populations in the region, in particular the elk herd. The public made it clear that the PRC is a place where we should promote solitude for both wildlife and people."
****************************************************************
This isn't Isle Royale , read between the lines you're going to need a permit to be on that property.

To create the solitude of that land in their mind is achieved by sending snowmobilers out onto county roads. Sorry , public safety, should be their paramount concern , not whether elk will get up and move a few yards.

There's a reason that Mindy Koch told the largest snowmobile organization in this state NOT to go to the media with that organization's concern for their snowmobiling members health and safety. 

Ms. Koch knows how bad it will look when the general public realize they are endangering the safety of not only just the snowmobilers but also the horseback riders , because of a " vision" that some fruitcake members of government have about trying to establish an Elk Shangri-La at the expense of your fellow citizen lives.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's where it gets real ugly , there is NO guarantee that the current open roads in that area will remain open. Here's a link from earlier this month.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_10402-188982--,00.html

Now you have to understand what's going on here. This is allegedly being done to create solitude for the wildlife. Don't give me that trash , try the recreational freeloaders. The ones who don't pay for any licenses. The cross-country skiers, the backpackers, nature photography, , berry pickers , mushroom pickers ,birdwatchers, snowshoers. Get a clue folks , you're being robbed, right before your eyes.

By the way , the snowmobilers and horseback riders pay for that activity.

The latest news is the Department of natural resources is backing off of a little in regards to screwing over a bicyclist , but they're part of the recreational freeloader group... isn't that special.

Here's some words in this press release you should concern yourself with.

[SIZE=-1]Trail riding with horses, other riding or pack animals will be restricted to certain roads and pathways. A person riding or leading a horse, other riding animal or pack animal will be restricted to the north spur of the Shore to Shore Riding-Hiking Trail; a county road; a forest road designated and illustrated as open on the Pigeon River Country State Forest access map; or a service trail road posted open by the DNR, providing over 280 miles of riding opportunities.

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bicycling in the Pigeon River Country will be restricted to the High Country Pathway, the Shingle Mill Pathway and the Pickerel Lake Pathway; a county road; a state forest road designated and illustrated as open on the Pigeon River Country State Forest access map, providing 300 miles for bicycling.
****************************************************************
Those two paragraphs above illustrate how easy it could be to shut down the last remaining access that those two groups have , then toss in the snowmobilers and you can screw them over by cutting off their access also.

Divide and Conquer
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------

